# هنا الابلاغ عن الروابط التى لا تعمل



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2010)

*ياريت يا جماعه كنوع من المساعدة لاشراف القسم نحط الروابط اللى  مش شغاله هنا
وكمان لو فيه ملفات مشكوك فيها حطوا الروابط هنا ليتم التصرف باسرع صورة ممكنه 
* روابط المواضيع او المشاركات مش روابط الملفات اللى مش شغاله *
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## anosh (14 أبريل 2010)

*ربنااااااااااااااااااااا يباركك
 و يعوضك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2010)

جميييييييل يا جو
هحاول اساعد على قد ما اقدر 
​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2010)

*محدش جاب روابط الحمد لله 
القسم كله فى السليم 
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2575

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4690

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4689

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4687

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3804

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5914

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5879

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5976

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9378

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9383

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9379

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9381

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9466

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9201


​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2010)

*انا فى الشغل 
اما اروح البيت هبقى اعملهم 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2010)

اوك وانا بعملهم من الشغل برضو هحطلك اللى الاقيه وابقى اعمل على مهلك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8732

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10159

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11057

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11307

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9228

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11906

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12422

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12679

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12332

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12793

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12803

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13039

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11685

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2729

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2483

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13489​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2575
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4690
> 
> ...


*تم التعامل مع دول 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14575

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14576

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14510

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14697

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14491

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11121

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15835

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1361

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16174

​


----------



## gogo99 (5 مايو 2010)

10- لما سمعنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/45189938/2b8b94b8/___online.html


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2010)

gogo99 قال:


> 10- لما سمعنى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/45189938/2b8b94b8/___online.html


*رابط الموضوع اللى فيه اللينك علشان يتم التعديل ان امكن 
*​


----------



## sony2010 (23 يونيو 2010)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108222*

*كل اللينكات بتدينى رسالة*



*Bad Request*
​*Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an Error******** to handle the request.* 

*Apache mod_fcgid/2.3.5 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 Server at www.word-knights.net Port 80
* 
​


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2010)

اللينكات كلها شغاله يا غالى 
للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as


----------



## sony2010 (23 يونيو 2010)

طيب خليه يوضح كده ف الموضوع


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

ده موضوع مخالف القوانين يعنى بيطلعنى من المنتدى بيودينى بلوج بوست خاص بيه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144964
سلام​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

*انا قلتله انه يشيل الموضوع ويحطه فى موسوعة خدمة الكورال والتسبيح بس هو برده حدط اللينك بتاع الموقع الخارجى 
*​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

ده مكان اللينك التانى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80551&page=104


----------



## menamms (25 سبتمبر 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108222*
> 
> *كل اللينكات بتدينى رسالة*
> 
> ...






انا بيحصل معايا نفس الكلام ده ومفيش حاجة راضية تتحمل وجربت بأكتر من طريقة تحميلهم ومش  راضى يحمل برضه ...

فأتمنى لو ممكن رفعهم على اى سيرفر تانى زى mediafire  او غيره 

وشكراااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترتاح_ايرينى ابو جابر

 ترنيمة حبيبى يايسوع_سركيس دياربى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترتاح_ايرينى ابو جابر
> 
> ترنيمة حبيبى يايسوع_سركيس دياربى*​


تم التعديل
ميرسى يا مايكل لتنبيهك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

menamms قال:


> انا بيحصل معايا نفس الكلام ده ومفيش حاجة راضية تتحمل وجربت بأكتر من طريقة تحميلهم ومش  راضى يحمل برضه ...
> 
> فأتمنى لو ممكن رفعهم على اى سيرفر تانى زى mediafire  او غيره
> 
> وشكراااااااا


اللينكات شغالة يا مينا 
عموما بإذن ربنا هحاول اعيد رفعهم فى لينكات متجمعة 
​


----------



## menamms (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اللينكات شغالة يا مينا
> عموما بإذن ربنا هحاول اعيد رفعهم فى لينكات متجمعة
> ​





شكرااااا للاهتمام 
ولو تقدرى تقوليلى طريقة تحميلهم يا ريت بدل ما تتعبى فى رفعهم تانى


----------



## elamer1000 (8 يناير 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47623


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47623


ميرسى لتنبيهك
تم التعديل
​


----------

